# Fire Nymph



## double-d (May 31, 2016)

I found this at a Memorial Day yard sale, unfortunately, it had been already sold. We exchanged emails in case they decided they didn't want it. Does anyone know anything about these heaters/stoves?




Manufacturer, Fire Nymph Products LTD. New Zealand. Model # A700(881).
Solid Fuel Room Heater # J811047. I believe she said 1988 was the year.


----------

